# what is this?



## squishio (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got this from a friend who found it in his basement he didn't know what it is and all I can think it is is a print washer.
It is made by agfa and has copyproof CP 53.
Does any one know what it is?
rich


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 27, 2006)

squishio said:
			
		

> I just got this from a friend who found it in his basement he didn't know what it is and all I can think it is is a print washer.
> It is made by agfa and has copyproof CP 53.
> Does any one know what it is?


It's a processor that makes high contrast transfers, used in offset printing and silk screen printing processes. Don't imagine that I know this off the top of my head by the way - Google is my friend, and yours.


----------



## squishio (Jun 27, 2006)

what does that mean?
How much d'ya think it's worth?
what does it have to do with silk screen printing?


----------

